# Can you use a Protein Skimmer on Fresh Water Tank?



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello i have a protein skimmer and was wondering if it can be used for freshwater tank?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It can't be.. and it will work... a little... but I wouldn't think it would be worth the trouble of hooking it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Its not. Protein skimmers on freshwater aquaria are close to useless.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Freshwater skimmers have to be of tremendous size to have any useful effect. Fresh water just isn't "sticky" enough to keep the bubbles together. They will work in very very dirty water, but if your water is foul enough for a skimmer to work you have bigger problems.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It's funny that this just came up.. My two 5' tall dry towers are effectively skimming protein in my fw 450g it seems. That is a LOT of trickle though.. Something a small skimmer can't do.


----------



## musho3210 (Apr 23, 2007)

How about brackish? A bit better than fresh but not as good as salt?


----------

